# east bear (headlight)



## draginSil80 (Mar 11, 2004)

n e 1 have? just want to make sure there good b4 i pic them up.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

first of all, learn how to type 

what do you mean "good"?? good as in quality?? or good as in it looks good??

i think they are ugly but as quality goes, east bear makes pretty good stuff and i have only heard good things from their owners.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hahahaha.....that damn noob has an 89 "liftback". that's funny. go do some searching young grasshopper.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahaha liftback... hatchback... its all wrong!!!

IT'S A FASTBACK!!!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hahaha liftback... hatchback... its all wrong!!!
> 
> IT'S A FASTBACK!!!


lmao liftback.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

LMFAO!!!! liftback???? AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

i feel bad now.. i was nice to him


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Haha you people crack me up!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> LMFAO!!!! liftback???? AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> i feel bad now.. i was nice to him


that's because you're being dumb and trying to be nice so they make you a moderator.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yet its never gonna happen


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

when i become super mod someday, i'm gonna ban everybody who doubted and made fun of me cough*kevin/jordan/lionel/chris*cough


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> when i become super mod someday, i'm gonna ban everybody who doubted and made fun of me cough*kevin/jordan/lionel/chris*cough


i'll be retired by then and i'll have moved onto driving my CA powered electric wheelchair that does wheelies.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i'll be retired by then and i'll have moved onto driving my CA powered electric wheelchair that does wheelies.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :loser:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

by that time i'll of have won the lottery and will own this site...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> by that time i'll of have won the lottery and will own this site...


why would you want to own this site? that wouldnt be any fun. i'd own porn or something.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'd own anything i wanted... i'd own you >=]


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you couldnt own my damn goldfish foo'


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oh but i do... and i own you.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you own nothing and no one. you're lucky if you own that thugged out S13 of yours.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahah wouldn't that be funny... all this time i never did actaully have a 240sx


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

mine might be gone..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> mine might be gone..


HAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :loser: 


but seriously, why?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

cuz jeong is doing bad in school. shame shame...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ehh...so am i.....shit happens. but didnt jeong always talk about how smart he was and all that? i think he's lying to someone here.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm failing calculus and my dad is pissed


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yeah, calc sucks. "D". my parents are so mad.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

<-- 15 year old sophomore taking AP calculus 3-4 

*THIS IS MY 2000th POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> <-- 15 year old sophomore taking AP calculus 3-4
> 
> *THIS IS MY 2000th POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 ... what a waste.... you should of made a thread in OT like i did... you wasted it. ask chris to delete it so u can make a thread


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

16 year old sophmore takin honors geometry  haha

fuck that calc shit....the name just scares me....i think i see my future: F


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hahahahahaha....i'm in my 3rd year of college and i have yet to take calculus. and i dont have to either. i get out of it because of my placement tests. hahahahaha....sucks to be you losers.

EDIT: if it makes you feel any better in 11th grade english, on my report card i got a circle 50 (which means less than 50. it actually was a 21), a 19, an 11, and a 4 for the 4 marking periods. add all those grades up and i still wouldnt have passed it. oh well. didnt like the teacher. the only reason i got a 4 in the last marking period was because i turned my book in.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> the only reason i got a 4 in the last marking period was because i turned my book in.


hahaha nice....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> <-- 15 year old sophomore taking AP calculus 3-4
> 
> *THIS IS MY 2000th POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 3-4? so like Calc CD? my school only goes up to bc, its not hard, just different. thats pretty good for a sophmore though


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

calculus 1-2 --> calculus AB
calculus 3-4 --> calculus BC

i took the AP test last year and got a 2 on it  i didn't study and didn're really care. now that my dad is about to sell my car, i'm getting kinda worried  anybody wanna buy it and hold it for me????  i don't see why i ever need calculus anyways.. i'm gonna be a doctor 

i was thinking about starting a new thread in OT but eh.. guys like GA16DE and LIUSPEED would come in and say, "shut up noob" 

<--this is my 2001 post!!!! woohooo!!!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

actually, 
AB=semesters 1,2
BC=semesters 2,3
thats why the "B"s are the same. how much for the car? j/k


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hahaha nice....


me and a buddy of mine were talking in class the one day and my teacher intertupted us. she said "would you like to share what's so important that you cant wait until after class?" i told her that we were just talking about how far i could jam a pencil into her neck. she didnt like that one too much.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> anybody wanna buy it and hold it for me????


yea i'll buy it and hold it for you... then when u want it back you can have a nice white 90 240sx 



> me and a buddy of mine were talking in class the one day and my teacher intertupted us. she said "would you like to share what's so important that you cant wait until after class?" i told her that we were just talking about how far i could jam a pencil into her neck. she didnt like that one too much.


PWN3D!!1!!!


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Everythread I post in usually gets locked, but atleast this guy has a legitimate question...
























and one more pic











Edit: I don't get your name "draginSil80"? Dragon? Dragging?
And how teh fuck you gotta install that if you have a "sil80"?
:thumbdwn:


----------

